# [SOLVED] Bad pool caller BSOD when using the internet



## Jeeves72 (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/3r94h4043dg0f00/LogBundle.zip

Above is a zip of three minidumps and their corresponding logs from Blue screen view, plus a Speccy snapshot of my system specs.

I'm about to go to work so I don't have time to go into too much detail, but these BSODs happen within seconds of using torrents or loading web pages. Though it doesn't happen every time I load a web page or with the same ones. That seems to be random.

I connect via a USB WiFi adapter (Asus usb-ac51) and it's worked fine so far, except I did have a couple of blue screens for the first time last week trying to download a torrent, the error contained the words Watch Dog. I don't have logs of those crashes. I was fine from then until this week when I again used utorrent and started getting these Bad Pool Call errors which now prevent me from using the internet at all.

Before you ask, if you're going to, connecting via Ethernet, even as a test, isn't an option for me.

I've updated/rolled back/uninstalled/downloaded from manufacturer websites drivers for my network adapters countless times, reverted to older restore point via Recovery Environment, tried uninstalling Avast and running with no antivirus whatsoever (having since reinstalled since it didn't make a difference), and running the RAM diagnostic tool. I'm really getting to the end of my rope over this. I have to go for now but any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Bad pool caller BSOD when using the internet*

Easy, and not surprising whatsoever.


```
4: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`00001200 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`169e09e8
```


```
4: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
ffffd001`e2100548 fffff800`a18bff56 nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd001`e2100550 fffff801`2e5a8653 nt!ExFreePool+0x26a // Here
ffffd001`e2100640 fffff801`2e74f824 NETIO!NetioFreeMdl+0x232d3
ffffd001`e2100690 fffff801`2e57e142 tcpip!FlpReturnNetBufferListChain+0x87094
ffffd001`e21006e0 fffff801`2e8d7792 NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+0xb2
ffffd001`e2100720 fffff801`2e8d830d fwpkclnt!FwppDereferenceNetioNetBufferList+0x46
ffffd001`e2100770 fffff801`2e8d8466 fwpkclnt!FwpsDereferenceNetBufferList0+0x25
ffffd001`e21007a0 fffff801`314b05fc fwpkclnt!FwpsFreeCloneNetBufferList0+0x106
ffffd001`e21007e0 ffffe001`15b0bf00 aswStm+0x75fc // avast
ffffd001`e21007e8 00000000`00000000 0xffffe001`15b0bf00
```
avast's stream filter kernel-mode driver attempted to free pool which was already previously freed, therefore we called the 0xC2 bug check. We can see it after the Network I/O Subsystem function to free a memory descriptor list.

Get rid of avast.


----------



## Jeeves72 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Bad pool caller BSOD when using the internet*

I've tried with Avast uninstalled, and since making this post I've tried both Refreshing my Windows 8.1 installation and outright reformatting and reinstalling the OS. Doing so fixed my problems with general web usage, but not with downloading from torrent files. Here are two minidumps from after I Refreshed the OS yesterday and tried a torrent with no extra programs installed:

Minidumps


----------



## Jeeves72 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Bad pool caller BSOD when using the internet*

Okay, I finally got it by using the Verifier utility and enabling every check on every installed driver. So glad that's over with.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Bad pool caller BSOD when using the internet*

Something 3rd party that you're using (whether a device, etc) that is network related is causing the issue. Leave verifier enabled and attach the dump when you crash.


----------



## Jeeves72 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: Bad pool caller BSOD when using the internet*

Okay, NOW I've got it fixed. I was able to get utorrent to download one torrent and I celebrated too soon; the BSOD errors persisted after that. I think this problem was so slippery because there seems to have been two culprits. The torrent errors were because of utorrent itself, evidently. I did say earlier I had tried a different client...well, that was in reference to the official bittorrent client. I later learned the two are owned by the same company and are essentially the exact same program. Yesterday I tried to download a "fresh" installer of utorrent instead of the one I had backed up, and both firefox and chrome told me the file was malicious. I don't exactly know what to make of it, but I finally downloaded a completely different client (qbittorrent) and that worked fine. Then when I began reinstalling programs I had lost, the web browsing BSODs came back after I installed Avast. No blue screens ever since I did away with both programs. You were on the right track about Avast, it's just that utorrent was complicating the issue.



*﻿TL;DR for anyone who happens to have the exact problem I had: It was fixed by completely removing both uTorrent and Avast antivirus from my system.*﻿﻿﻿


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Bad pool caller BSOD when using the internet*

Yeah, both uTorrent and avast! are *deep breath* garbage, but for different reasons. 

uTorrent is garbage in that it's now a glorified stealth bitcoin miner, among other things.


----------

